# How much to sub the hanging?



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Just started a new project today four unit apartment building. Wondering what's the ballpark to sub the hanging out for.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Pay them the same that you would charge for yourself per ft or per board for hanging?

edit: also hanging prices seem to be even more varied than finishing prices throughout the country so it would be difficult to advise coming from another state.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

harvv said:


> Pay them the same that you would charge for yourself per ft or per board for hanging?
> 
> edit: also hanging prices seem to be even more varied than finishing prices throughout the country so it would be difficult to advise coming from another state.


That would be about half the price then. Sh!t !!


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Well around here the hanging is about 28-30% of the price to hang + finish. Maybe look at 29% of what you charge overall and see if it seems fair.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

harvv said:


> Well around here the hanging is about 28-30% of the price to hang + finish. Maybe look at 29% of what you charge overall and see if it seems fair.


I like the sound of that better. I would rather pay flat rate then by the hour.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I pay the animals .45 per ft.:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I pay the animals .45 per ft.:yes:


That's half. Materials are already there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's half. Materials are already there.


 low baller.:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> low baller.:whistling2:


Maybe I'll just sub it to the Detroit handyman.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

how far north in Michigan are you.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> how far north in Michigan are you.


The project is in Oxford MI.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Maybe I'll just sub it to the Detroit handyman.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

QUOTE=moore;78440]I pay the animals .45 per ft.:yes:[/QUOTE]

Holy cow  that's more than we get here to hang and finish


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> QUOTE=moore;78440]I pay the animals .45 per ft.:yes:


Holy cow  that's more than we get here to hang and finish [/QUOTE]
I was just pokin at him...SD I sent him a pm To tell him what the prices are around here 'my price' compared to the low ballers. [Mexicans]:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The project is in Oxford MI.


 That is about 4 hours north of my area. around here if I sub hanging I don't pay more then .18. I could go with some less reputable companies and get it as low as .13 but then you spend more time fixing their crap then its worth.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> That is about 4 hours north of my area. around here if I sub hanging I don't pay more then .18. I could go with some less reputable companies and get it as low as .13 but then you spend more time fixing their crap then its worth.


Where you at? I understand that wages are different as soon as you cross the border.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I am roughly 45 minutes south of South Bend Indiana.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:
 

> I am roughly 45 minutes south of South Bend Indiana.


That's about 6 hours away. We went to a waterpark southwest Indiana last summer. For fun not work.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like the sound of that better. I would rather pay flat rate then by the hour.


Hanging _should _be just about half the price, when you include the rock.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> ....around here if I sub hanging I don't pay more then .18. I could go with some less reputable companies and get it as low as .13 but then you spend more time fixing their crap then its worth.


Oh My - that is so 1980's


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Oh My - that is so 1980's


I know, it's disgusting. Subs around here working for the larger companies are getting that these days. That's down 3-5 cents from four years ago.

I don't hang for that price, because I don't sub from other companies any longer.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Oh My - that is so 1980's


 They set their own price.:yes: I wouldn't hang for that price but then again on some of the jobs we've hung T&M over the years we have probably came in at or under that price. :furious: So their is still money to be made. 
Oh and nobody tell Obama how cheap some guys are working he will try and pass legislation demanding that everyone must make atleast .23 per SQ. Ft. to hang.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Oh and nobody tell Obama how cheap some guys are working he will try and pass legislation demanding that *e**veryone must make atleast .23 per SQ. Ft. to hang.*


:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.23 PER FT for hang is about right..$11 a board

.07 per ft Is $405 for 2 guys in one day IF they can slap up 120 boards in a day... ...And lord knows what that will look like:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> .23 PER FT for hang is about right..$11 a board
> 
> .07 per ft Is $405 for 2 guys in one day IF they can slap up 120 boards in a day... ...And lord knows what that will look like:whistling2:


120 boards in a day? We average half that. I don't know how many I hung in the last three days two apartments are hung And two to go. A lot of rippers in the closets bifold doors bathroom Dam 120 a day. I need to consider subbing the hanging out I'm using muscles I've never used before.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

my A Team just gouged me for .37 on a remodel  Hanging only


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

chris said:


> my A Team just gouged me for .37 on a remodel  Hanging only


 Well they"er your A team and a remodel would need alot of bullcrap back framing, forgotten nails in the wood, weird sized walls, and probably a stairwell without the benifit of the footage you get from doing a whole house i would charge alot more but i think prices for boarding is higher out here in Canada.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> my A Team just gouged me for .37 on a remodel  Hanging only


Maybe they didn't gouge you....and you underestimated how long it would take to hang the mofrackah? Happens to me all the time, and seeing as that's about all I do, you'd think I would know better:laughing:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya it was a clusterfk. The stairwell that wasnt:blink:? No stairs, extension ladder, the insulators left a couple million stapels out WAY too far and on an angle.There was a blockwall fireplace that we had to fur out with 1/4 and 3/8 rock applied taping mud to backs and set with concrete/wsher nails..., then 5/8 over top for our finished layer. So no they didnt gouge me, 9300' , 3 guys, 4 days. I kinda thought .37 was a tad high tho:whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

chris said:


> Ya it was a clusterfk. The stairwell that wasnt:blink:? No stairs, extension ladder, the insulators left a couple million stapels out WAY too far and on an angle.There was a blockwall fireplace that we had to fur out with 1/4 and 3/8 rock applied taping mud to backs and set with concrete/wsher nails..., then 5/8 over top for our finished layer. So no they didnt gouge me, 9300' , 3 guys, 4 days. I kinda thought .37 was a tad high tho:whistling2:


yep thats good time. on new construction they would probably be doin more like 11 to 12 000 so if there charging extra it's probably worth having good guys do the work.. Right on for buckin up the cash . Jobs like that can be a real pain for a 3 man crew. You know they would rather be doin some giant house with huge walls :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Maybe they didn't gouge you....and you underestimated how long it would take to hang the mofrackah? Happens to me all the time, and seeing as that's about all I do, you'd think I would know better:laughing:


 Yep:whistling2: Wish I had a dollar for every time I shot myself in the foot..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Ya it was a clusterfk. The stairwell that wasnt:blink:? No stairs, extension ladder, the insulators left a couple million stapels out WAY too far and on an angle.There was a blockwall fireplace that we had to fur out with 1/4 and 3/8 rock applied taping mud to backs and set with concrete/wsher nails..., then 5/8 over top for our finished layer. So no they didnt gouge me, 9300' , 3 guys, 4 days. I kinda thought .37 was a tad high tho:whistling2:


Hey! That sounds like every job I do! I swear, in my world there's no such thing as a "normal" job. Every single one has to have some nasty collection of f***ed up elements.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey! That sounds like every job I do! I swear, in my world there's no such thing as a "normal" job. Every single one has to have some nasty collection of f***ed up elements.


Very rarely is there a job that goes smoothly. Seems like the builder always messes up and then we have to fix it..... for free . But it is hard to keep builders these days so we just put up with a lot of stuff. But those builders that do that to use always seem to receive higher bids on their next jobs


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Very rarely is there a job that goes smoothly. Seems like the builder always messes up and then we have to fix it..... for free . But it is hard to keep builders these days so we just put up with a lot of stuff. But those builders that do that to use always seem to receive higher bids on their next jobs


I have a builder right now offering me a job where he thinks I should price it around $1.50 a foot. While that sounds like a chance to make a healthy profit, I know better............for his jobs. The last one worked out to be about $1.67 on new construction. His chit is tricky, and he expects perfection.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds ugly slim is it new construction or u doin a reno?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gordie said:


> Sounds ugly slim is it new construction or u doin a reno?


New construction. 

This is the house with no trim that I was asking for novel ideas on how to finish last week. It turns out the entire house needs to be hung with 5/8, and all the window headers are at 8' (meaning I need to climb on something or be on stilts to coat all the zip-strip that goes tight to the jambs), the ceiling upstairs needs to be air-tight, etc, etc. I mean, I've got to put zip-strip around every window and door in the house.....and fill the bevel at the floor too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> New construction.
> 
> This is the house with no trim that I was asking for novel ideas on how to finish last week. It turns out the entire house needs to be hung with 5/8, and all the window headers are at 8' (meaning I need to climb on something or be on stilts to coat all the zip-strip that goes tight to the jambs), the ceiling upstairs needs to be air-tight, etc, etc. I mean, I've got to put zip-strip around every window and door in the house.....and fill the bevel at the floor too.


 Dude..:blink:...That's alot of work!!!:yes:

Sure would be nice ta see some pics of that when it's done:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Dude..:blink:...That's alot of work!!!:yes:
> 
> Sure would be nice ta see some pics of that when it's done:whistling2:


Yes that sounds like alot of little bs. I'd say go for $1.67 and sub the hanging out and save your energy and nerves for the troweling.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Dude..:blink:...That's alot of work!!!:yes:
> 
> Sure would be nice ta see some pics of that when it's done:whistling2:


I tallied the zip today, and there's around 1400 ft. of it. And then filling all the bevels at the floor....

Still, it looked like the price was going to give me a nice profit so I called him and told him I could probably do it for that price. Then he tells me he got another bid for $0.25/ft. cheaper. :laughing: I don't know if he's trying to get me down in price or if he really has a bid for that, but if he does.......go for it! I'm going to want to be paid really well to do this job....I have no shortage of work. I might go down a little but not damn near 20%:no:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I tallied the zip today, and there's around 1400 ft. of it. And then filling all the bevels at the floor....
> 
> Still, it looked like the price was going to give me a nice profit so I called him and told him I could probably do it for that price. Then he tells me he got another bid for $0.25/ft. cheaper. :laughing: I don't know if he's trying to get me down in price or if he really has a bid for that, but if he does.......go for it! I'm going to want to be paid really well to do this job....I have no shortage of work. I might go down a little but not damn near 20%:no:


Sweet! 

The builder called me this morning..."I got the final other bid this morning, and his price was only a couple hundred different than yours (on a $15,000 bid that's not too bad) so I'd like you to do it":thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The builder called me this morning..."I got the final other bid this morning, and his price was only a couple hundred different than yours (on a $15,000 bid that's not too bad) so I'd like you to do it":thumbsup:


 Right on Man!! I know your feelin good about it!! 
I would be:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The builder called me this morning..."I got the final other bid this morning, and his price was only a couple hundred different than yours (on a $15,000 bid that's not too bad) so I'd like you to do it":thumbsup:



Cool, now you up sell.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The builder called me this morning..."I got the final other bid this morning, and his price was only a couple hundred different than yours (on a $15,000 bid that's not too bad) so I'd like you to do it":thumbsup:


Congrats on the contract. Slims buying the next round.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Right on Man!! I know your feelin good about it!!
> I would be:yes:


You know it, since the price will pay me my rate and a new set of taping tools"laughing"


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Sweet!
> 
> The builder called me this morning..."I got the final other bid this morning, and his price was only a couple hundred different than yours (on a $15,000 bid that's not too bad) so I'd like you to do it":thumbsup:


RIGHT ON :thumbsup:

Good to hear Slim - Like I say - If I had your money... 

Its jobs like this that justify the new tools - all the best


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I expect some nice pics in this thread soon. 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index38/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You know it, since the price will pay me my rate and a new set of taping tools"laughing"










$15,000 ,,,,eh'

So whats the weather like in Montana this time of the year:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> $15,000 ,,,,eh'
> 
> So whats the weather like in Montana this time of the year:whistling2::whistling2:


Sooooo nasty. Just yesterday there were icicles falling from the sky. We have to wear hard hats just to get to the car!

$15000 is the total price, rock just went up again, 1400 feet of zip strip, gobs of bead, glue, mud, etc....it's not that big a job. Not like all you guys get. But remember....I do small reno jobs most of the time, so the occasional big house gets me all excited:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Sooooo nasty. Just yesterday there were icicles falling from the sky. We have to wear hard hats just to get to the car!
> 
> $15000 is the total price, rock just went up again, 1400 feet of zip strip, gobs of bead, glue, mud, etc....it's not that big a job. Not like all you guys get. But remember....I do small reno jobs most of the time, so the occasional big house gets me all excited:laughing:


So your lucky if your going to make 2 bucks then


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So your lucky if your going to make 2 bucks then


Yep 

I realized only too late that I shouldn't be talking money on here. Most of you guys do only big jobs in drywall-land, and I'm just a very small fish who likes talking about work with other guys who also like talking about work. 

This job is kind of a big deal for me, because it isn't often that I do "big" houses. Without diving into my history once again, the past couple of years have seen me become more and more successful after a decade and a half working for other people........where as you know, profit is non-existent.

Mudshark seems to think I'm rolling in cash over here :laughing:......so not true. I spend some money on tools, but I don't do anything besides work and hang out with my family on nights and weekends. I don't have snowmobiles or a fancy truck or own my own house or take summers off to tool around in my boat:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Yep
> 
> I realized only too late that I shouldn't be talking money on here. Most of you guys do only big jobs in drywall-land, and I'm just a very small fish who likes talking about work with other guys who also like talking about work.
> 
> ...


Some of us remember your situation, just having fun:thumbup:

No money in this drywall trade like there use to be, maybe in construction period. House I'm doing right now, is the first one in a long time where a tradesman is buying a new house. Never use to be like that:blink:

We all got to become sheep farmers,,,,, thats where the money is:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We all got to become sheep farmers,,,,, thats where the money is:thumbup:


As long as you don't sample the goods.........too often:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Mudshark seems to think I'm rolling in cash over here :laughing:......so not true. I spend some money on tools, but I don't do anything besides work and hang out with my family on nights and weekends. I don't have snowmobiles or a fancy truck or own my own house or take summers off to tool around in my boat:whistling2:


I don't have a snowmobile and my truck (van) isn't too fancy - life is tough. Lately I have been spending my money on butterscotch ripple ice cream. :tongue_smilie::laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I don't have a snowmobile and my truck (van) isn't too fancy - life is tough. Lately I have been spending my money on butterscotch ripple ice cream. :tongue_smilie::laughing:


I splurged tonight, and ran to the store to get a small chocolate cake, Breyers chocolate ice cream, and a small jar of good hot fudge. We had whipped cream at home. The guy at the check-out said "Oh man....I so wanna be you right now!" :laughing:

That's how I roll these days....Friday nights mean sweets and fun with my boys, and no hang-overs on Saturday!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You know it, since the price will pay me my rate and a new set of taping tools"laughing"


 Nice job man:thumbsup: Why not get that snowmobile while youre at it Live a little for Heaven sake


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Yep
> 
> I realized only too late that I shouldn't be talking money on here. Most of you guys do only big jobs in drywall-land, and I'm just a very small fish who likes talking about work with other guys who also like talking about work.
> 
> ...


The finer things in life are there for you to enjoy. It can be hard for you to find your way. When you work for yourself but your income is like the sky there is no limit. 

I have started doing drywall and plaster repair classes once a month in my barn. A one day crash course on how to repair drywall and plaster. You can't teach somebody how to do drywall and plaster in one day but you can teach them how to repair it. I advertise and I get all kinds of trades calling Painter, handyman, electrician, plumber, Carpenters. It takes 2 to 3 weeks to fill up one class of 10 people. The class is $250 Everybody leaves with a hawk and trowel And the knowledge and confidence they need to do repairs on their own. They will easily make their money back after two or three repairs. And everybody is happy happy happy. 

Think outside of the bucket, and there is no limits.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The finer things in life are there for you to enjoy. It can be hard for you to find your way. When you work for yourself but your income is like the sky there is no limit.
> 
> I have started doing drywall and plaster repair classes once a month in my barn. A one day crash course on how to repair drywall and plaster. You can't teach somebody how to do drywall and plaster in one day but you can teach them how to repair it. I advertise and I get all kinds of trades calling Painter, handyman, electrician, plumber, Carpenters. It takes 2 to 3 weeks to fill up one class of 10 people. The class is $250 Everybody leaves with a hawk and trowel And the knowledge and confidence they need to do repairs on their own. They will easily make their money back after two or three repairs. And everybody is happy happy happy.
> 
> Think outside of the bucket, and there is no limits.


So how much are you going to pay us, to teach you:blink::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So how much are you going to pay us, to teach you:blink::whistling2::whistling2:


Ouch! Lol

Actually, pretty smart. Buy a bunch of hawk and trowels and sell at roughly 300% markup


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The finer things in life are there for you to enjoy. It can be hard for you to find your way. When you work for yourself but your income is like the sky there is no limit.
> 
> I have started doing drywall and plaster repair classes once a month in my barn. A one day crash course on how to repair drywall and plaster. You can't teach somebody how to do drywall and plaster in one day but you can teach them how to repair it. I advertise and I get all kinds of trades calling Painter, handyman, electrician, plumber, Carpenters. It takes 2 to 3 weeks to fill up one class of 10 people. The class is $250 Everybody leaves with a hawk and trowel And the knowledge and confidence they need to do repairs on their own. They will easily make their money back after two or three repairs. And everybody is happy happy happy.
> 
> Think outside of the bucket, and there is no limits.


This definitely gets me thinking....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have started doing drywall and plaster repair classes once a month in my barn. A one day crash course on how to repair drywall and plaster. You can't teach somebody how to do drywall and plaster in one day but you can teach them how to repair it. I advertise and I get all kinds of trades calling Painter, handyman, electrician, plumber, Carpenters. It takes 2 to 3 weeks to fill up one class of 10 people. The class is $250 Everybody leaves with a hawk and trowel And the knowledge and confidence they need to do repairs on their own. They will easily make their money back after two or three repairs.


Seems sort of odd that you would choose to use a hawk and trowel for this type of group.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Seems sort of odd that you would choose to use a hawk and trowel for this type of group.



Same thought here, seems like homeowners/newb tradesmen would better off with at least a pan to help contain their newb mess?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

br549 said:


> Same thought here, seems like homeowners/newb tradesmen would better off with at least a pan to help contain their newb mess?


Reason for the Hawk plaster Repairs. Plaster repairs so easy to do if you know the right steps. I have even had a couple drywaller's come to the class to learn Plaster repairs


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The finer things in life are there for you to enjoy. It can be hard for you to find your way. When you work for yourself but your income is like the sky there is no limit.
> 
> I have started doing drywall and plaster repair classes once a month in my barn. A one day crash course on how to repair drywall and plaster. You can't teach somebody how to do drywall and plaster in one day but you can teach them how to repair it. I advertise and I get all kinds of trades calling Painter, handyman, electrician, plumber, Carpenters. It takes 2 to 3 weeks to fill up one class of 10 people. The class is $250 Everybody leaves with a hawk and trowel And the knowledge and confidence they need to do repairs on their own. They will easily make their money back after two or three repairs. And everybody is happy happy happy.
> 
> Think outside of the bucket, and there is no limits.


 Please tell me your not teaching those poor souls to use a corner trowel!  :blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Please tell me your not teaching those poor souls to use a corner trowel!  :blink:


No, I demonstrate on how to use the butterfly float.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Yep
> 
> I realized only too late that I shouldn't be talking money on here. Most of you guys do only big jobs in drywall-land, and I'm just a very small fish who likes talking about work with other guys who also like talking about work.
> 
> ...


Grats slim, its a great thing to make decent money doing work you enjoy.



2buckcanuck said:


> No money in this drywall trade like there use to be, maybe in construction period.


Especially because of this. What 2buck says really rings true. Have read of economists stating something like 70% or more of the economy is tied directly to the building/construction industry. Employs millions upon millions, no one can be outsourced. When things are terrible, which they are in so many places, we are most likely doing terrible. If you are doing well...good on you man. 

Cant wait to see the new tools :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No more hanging for me that's it I'm done 20 sheets in the last 2 1/2 days And I lost my nerves. I'm going to start looking for someone who can hang the drywall for me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> No more hanging for me that's it I'm done 20 sheets in the last 2 1/2 days And I lost my nerves. I'm going to start looking for someone who can hang the drywall for me.


 I can hang 20 sheets in 6 hours no matter what you throw at me.
What's wrong grasshopper?? Ya can't hang there?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I can hang 20 sheets in 6 hours no matter what you throw at me.
> What's wrong grasshopper?? Ya can't hang there?


It's bad. Inside of a pyramid dog houses Angles running every where. Isosceles triangles and the framing sucks. And the homeowner is an engineer so everything is to the mm. 

He got rid of two guys already.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> It's bad. Inside of a pyramid dog houses Angles running every where. Isosceles triangles and the framing sucks. And the homeowner is an engineer so everything is to the mm.
> 
> He got rid of two guys already.


I'll be there at 7:OO  You want me to scrap it out:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I'll be there at 7:OO  You want me to scrap it out:whistling2:


 Scratch that....Ill take the scrap with me!:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Scratch that....Ill take the scrap with me!:yes:


You can have it. It's a Challenge. No I'm up for it. It's a skimcoat job So the final results will be smooth and seamless. 

Hawkeyes engineer makes me nervous.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> You can have it. It's a Challenge. No I'm up for it. It's a skimcoat job So the final results will be smooth and seamless.
> 
> Hawkeyes engineer makes me nervous.


Engineers mess up just as much as anyone....... Think the framers were bad? Perhaps they ran into an engineering problem and had to deal with it just as we deal with bad framing/hanging.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I can hang 20 sheets in 6 hours no matter what you throw at me.
> What's wrong grasshopper?? Ya can't hang there?


I'm going to wait for the right job and bring you out here to test that claim.

I can throw some boards up on production work, but I've had some doozies where it takes 3 days to hang 20 sheets.



Mr.Brightstar said:


> It's bad. Inside of a pyramid dog houses Angles running every where. Isosceles triangles and the framing sucks. And the homeowner is an engineer so everything is to the mm.
> 
> He got rid of two guys already.


I love that kind of hanging, as long as I'm getting paid _at least _my wage for the work. The more challenging the better.....and by challenging I DO NOT mean physical:no: Regular hanging is just a grind.....but make it interesting and you've got me. I'll hang for days when I can shoot for gaps small enough that you'd crumple a piece of paper trying to get it in there:yes: And if there's math involved? Even better!:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

That,s all i do is hang guys and lately i've been trying to do it this way.

I love hanging nothing makes a place look like it,s coming along like the boarding and taping im very jealous that i don't tape yet.

When boarding people, or bosses, or customers, whatever wants to see progress but the angley sh#t 10 hole boards in the furnis room kind of crap is what makes a boarder or breaks him.

So for speed i will pre cut 1 wall or 2 sheets for every room on a floor. Even the hard ones i place them close to the room in order,, top board leaning on the bottom for every room. 

Then when i've got 8 to 10 boards cut me and my bro install we start with the hard room do that tough wall together. One guy calling out the measurments while i mark and cut out the crap.

Then we get to install 4 or five walls bro hits screws and routs on thows walls while i go get another 6 to 8 walls pre cut works pretty good for evening out the good and bad.


----------



## Dumb Drywaller (Feb 23, 2013)

moore said:


> I pay the animals .45 per ft.:yes:


You shouldn't have gone public with this. 
Hangars in the Palm Springs area are getting .06 per ft. and with this info., they, the "Undocumented Workers" (illegal aliens) will be heading your way and driving down the prices, all because of you. "


----------



## constructiondude (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I am new to the site (been a long time reader) most little stuff I will do but the bigger stuff I have a few guys I call up. I wish some of you were around me since I pay my guys REALLY well it looks like. I pay for reno's 32 bucks a sheet to hang/tape paint ready. Then bigger jobs (additions/houses/basements) normally around 25 bucks a sheet.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

constructiondude said:


> Well I am new to the site (been a long time reader) most little stuff I will do but the bigger stuff I have a few guys I call up. I wish some of you were around me since I pay my guys REALLY well it looks like. I pay for reno's 32 bucks a sheet to hang/tape paint ready. Then bigger jobs (additions/houses/basements) normally around 25 bucks a sheet.


 THANK YOU! :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

constructiondude said:


> Well I am new to the site (been a long time reader) most little stuff I will do but the bigger stuff I have a few guys I call up. I wish some of you were around me since I pay my guys REALLY well it looks like. I pay for reno's 32 bucks a sheet to hang/tape paint ready. Then bigger jobs (additions/houses/basements) normally around 25 bucks a sheet.


$32/sheet sounds really good......until you realize it's 4 sheets in a basement bathroom:whistling2:

I just charged $0.86/foot for a hang and firetape. Would have made even better money if board hadn't gone up by $0.05/ft. recently. Time to adjust prices........again.:furious:


----------



## constructiondude (Mar 2, 2013)

The normal size basement I do is around 40 sheets. But will say most my basements are done in 6in car siding with a v-groove... makes it look like a old cabin. 

Ok I should of also said I supply the board they bring there screws and mud for that price too. I don't try to undercut the guys who do great work and just flat out get the job done.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Standards are too high up here and there's too much disposable income for that illegal stuff to fly. Even vancouver or Toronto maintain a sub rate in multiples( not many mind you) of .06 and they have big problems with illegals themselves. You really do get what you pay for( unless I guess you're in a recession hit area) time for a new prez maybe! Hope you boys don't get your drywall guns taken away too!


----------

